# Using Roland GX-24 for Rhinestone template cutting



## jhcoburn (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a suggestion as to the amount of force for the GX-24 for the rhinestone template material. OR any tips for better cutting


----------



## lgjar (Jun 5, 2008)

You'll find lots of details here . . . 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t91382.html

Cheers,
LG


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, I have a Roland Camm-1 cutter, which is an older one. It does great. I am wanting to know if someone could please tell me what to set it on to cut a template from the green Hartco material that I just purchased? It has numbers on the end for the cutting force, 2,4, 6 8, etc. Also should I have it cut twice? And should I use a 60 blade? Just don't want to waste alot of this material as it is not cheap. Thanks,Vicky


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I HAVE A GX 24 AND IT WORKS GREAT i have a 60 degree blade that is still pretty new and i use 180 grams of force and it cuts great no problems yet


i dont use the green material but from what i have read it takes a toll on your machine because you need to use a lot of force..


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, What kind of material do you use for rhinestone templates? I have seen a video on youtube of someone cutting something called black motif rubber. Looks like it would be easy stuff to make templates out of. I can't find a supplier for it. The lady that did the video did offer to sell me some at $8 a yard. but that seems like a lot of money to me. Vicky


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

HI, Could someone share where is the most reasonable place to buy some clear rhinestones size 10ss? Also, I am looking to buy some of the black motif rubber material that is being used to make rhinestone templates.Does anyone have any idea where to buy it at? You can email me privately if you have answers to these 2 questions at [email protected]. Thanks,Vicky


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

vickycarol said:


> Thanks, What kind of material do you use for rhinestone templates? I have seen a video on youtube of someone cutting something called black motif rubber. Looks like it would be easy stuff to make templates out of. I can't find a supplier for it. The lady that did the video did offer to sell me some at $8 a yard. but that seems like a lot of money to me. Vicky


People use all kinds of material for rhinestone template material... I use both flock material and twill material from Heat Presses, Heat Transfer Materials - Garment Decoration & Personalization | Stahls'...

Twill at about a $1.05 a yard 16" width...

Flock at about $2.05 a yard 16" width...

Twill works... Half the cost of flock and it works "OK"

Flock... twice the cost of the twill... But works more "flawlessly". 

Both actually work well but I would try a yard of each and see what you prefer... I actually use the twill for one off designs and the flock for stock or designs I know I'm going to produce multiple transfers for... Honestly it comes down to personal preference...

A couple videos I did on the two materials...

Making Rhinestone Template Material from Flock - YouTube

and

Home Brew "Sticky Twill" Demo - YouTube

As for clear Rhinestones it really depends on the quantity you think you want...

I've ordered great stones from Slick Art Online CUSTOM RHINESTONE TRANSFERS and ShineArt USA Welcome to Shine Art USA - SlickArt caters to the lower quantity users a little better as ShineArt USA you have to order minimum 125 gross in the 10ss size.

Kevin


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I use sticky flock right now. It is a little pricey but probably the best material to use (IMO) if you have the money for it. Only reason I use it is because I am pretty new at rhinestones and I have enough trouble shooting with designs artwork and so on. I wanted to take something out of the equation. So far have not had one problem with sticky flock. Ones I get a little better I will try alternative materials to cut cost. 

I get my sticky from Matt at 
Therhinestoneworld.com

He also has the green material that you here people talking about. 

He has tons of videos watch them!!

Good luck


----------



## bsani (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a Roland GX-24 and it works great. I have to use my software to design two cuts of each circle. I use down force of 180gf, speed is 50, and I set the overcut to .35
good luck. Oh and I also use a 60 degree blade


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

bsani said:


> I have a Roland GX-24 and it works great. I have to use my software to design two cuts of each circle. I use down force of 180gf, speed is 50, and I set the overcut to .35
> good luck. Oh and I also use a 60 degree blade



I dont have to use to cuts, how does that work/ do you still have to weed anything or does the circles stay on the carrier sheet when you peel the template off?


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Kevin, thanks, I watched your video on youtube. Which one of the rolls of twill do you buy for the sticky twill from Stalh's . Thanks,Vicky


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

vickycarol said:


> Kevin, thanks, I watched your video on youtube. Which one of the rolls of twill do you buy for the sticky twill from Stalh's . Thanks,Vicky



Buy them all!... Really you should get a yard of each and see what you like... To answer your question though I have tried them all and the PS. Poly Twill is what I used last... I did order some Perma Twill and while that worked with my cutter it seems to cut the twill and the holes are a little "rougher" because of the twill fibers. Perma twill is meant to be cut with a laser cutter though... 

I just ordered the Poly Twill and the PS Poly Twill and I'm told it's the same twill the only difference is one has pressure sensitive adhesive and one doesn't... I'm expecting it tomorrow and will be able to cut and let you know... The stuff I had used previously was the PS Poly Twill but that stuff was like 6 years old and I used it and it works so good for so much less but I ran out of my old stock pile of PS Poly Twill...

Kevin


----------



## bsani (Mar 21, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> I dont have to use to cuts, how does that work/ do you still have to weed anything or does the circles stay on the carrier sheet when you peel the template off?


I use Stone Cut Pro software and it gives me an option to make as many outputs as I choose. When I only do one output the cutter doesn't make a COMPLETE circle (leaves a teeny tiny area that isn't cut). If I set the output to 2 then the blade makes two cuts around the same circle. Yes all my dots stay on the carrier sheet when I weed my design.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

bsani said:


> I use Stone Cut Pro software and it gives me an option to make as many outputs as I choose. When I only do one output the cutter doesn't make a COMPLETE circle (leaves a teeny tiny area that isn't cut). If I set the output to 2 then the blade makes two cuts around the same circle. Yes all my dots stay on the carrier sheet when I weed my design.



Ok thanks i use core draw and send it to cut studio that came with the cutter i have never had a problem with it not cutting a full circle but my dots dont stay on the carries sheet only a few stay 
but i just place the template on my table or the sticky flock carrier sheet add pressure and they all come off clean thanks again...


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

My software KNK Studio does have a multi cut feature so I cut the circles in two passes as well and some dots do stay but I do place on the back of the carrier sheet as well and peel and all the dots stick the back of the carrier sheet that way... So weeding is pretty easy...

Kevin


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Where and at how much have you been getting the sticky flock material?


----------

